# Does anyone have experience with Mountain Horse Dress Boots?



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Thinking of ordering a pair of Mountain Horse Dress Boots for showing and whatnot. I had Dublin Aristocrats, but unfortunately they seem to have a history with unreliable zippers.

I've been assured by Dover that the Mountain Horse Firenze doesn't have the issue. I've heard great things about them. Just wondering if anyone here has anything to say.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

No, but I have a pair of MH paddock boots...very durable, well made and comfy. I find them a lot heavier than they need to be, though, and not as comfy or " light" as Horseshoes, by comparison. Most of their riding boots don't have a slick bottom, which I won't ride w/o, but then, I don't ride english.
Not that this answers your Q, directly.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you. My biggest worries are break in and the zipper. I'll watch out for the soles though


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have the Dublins, no problem with the zippers so far, had them for a year. Just a little FYI, all zippers will eventually break, it's not a matter of if, it's a matter of when, something I read in a popular nag mag.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I have their winter boots and plan on buying the ones you're considering at some point. LOL.

I know several who have their field boots and they break in really fast. The leather was really soft (much better than ariats IMO).


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

waresbear said:


> I have the Dublins, no problem with the zippers so far, had them for a year. Just a little FYI, all zippers will eventually break, it's not a matter of if, it's a matter of when, something I read in a popular nag mag.


I know they eventually break, but I've had 2 pair where the zipper "popped" after only a week.... even though the calf was very loose. If you go onto the SmartPak website and read the reviews, about 75% of people have that issue and the lady at SmartPak says they have a huge return ratio on those boots, all with zipper issues.


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a pair of MH dress boots (I believe the Sportive High Rider II model, but I may be misremembering) and a pair of the Ice Rider winter boots. Both are extremely comfortable with virtually no break-in period. I have not had any zipper issues, either, and the zippers seem reasonably hearty. 

My only grump about them is that they are too short for my calf length, and as far as I can tell, MH doesn't make a tall option. But if they're the right length for your calf, they're lovely boots for the money.

EDIT: It would seem I lied a bit. The Firenze comes in a tall/slim calf. But you can't get the regular or wide calf in a tall option.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks, I'm looking at the MH Firenze in regular height but wide.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

the MH Victoria is a beautiful boot and the wide fit like perfection. zipper seems to be good but we shall see how it holds up long term.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a dressage pair by Mt Horse I use for shows only. Love them!

P.S. I don't know the model though...


----------



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have two pairs of MH dress boots and love them. They are the only thing that fits me well and are comfortable.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I love Mountain Horse Boots - period. Seriously!  They are the best boots I have found thus far in my riding life, that hold strong, look great and are super comfortable. 

I have the Mountain Horse Sportive High Rider II's and the Mountain Horse High Rider II's, love them both. I really, really want the Richmond Field Boots, but I'd have to sell a kidney to afford those...and even if I had the money, it would be tough to part with it for a pair of boots. 

I give Mountain Horse Boots 2 thumbs up!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I wore high boots there were no zippers. Putting them on helped build arm strength. Removing then required a good boot jack and something sturdy to hold on to. At least no zippers to break.


----------

